

How Twitter Uses Ansible [video] - mattjaynes
http://www.ansible.com/twitter

======
mattjaynes
This is the talk from Twitter's Steve Salevan at this week's AnsibleFest in
NYC.

The ansible-based deploy system Twitter uses is here:
[https://pantsbuild.github.io/](https://pantsbuild.github.io/)

For more from that event, see this week's issue of Ansible Weekly:
[https://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-
weekly/33.html](https://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly/33.html)

